# Low-budget Texas rigging supplies



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I switched my whole rig to texas rigs 2 years ago and it's been awesome, just wanted to give you guys that are thinking about switching a heads up on how to do it on the cheap. I got my lines and crimps here:
http://www.snlcorp.com/snl/other/duckdecoykit.aspx
200 pieces of 4 foot line, crimps, and a crimper for $60, can't beat that! If you bought that much from a decoy company it would cost you a fortune. I use 1 1/4" nuts that you can buy from Cal Ranch as my weights, you can get a dozen for 3 or 4 bucks and they work great.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

i have switched mine over to reg em right and im so happy I did do that.. it so much easier picking up and setting up.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

This is my goal for next season. I watched someone pick up all of their decoys this year and it took them maybe 20 minutes. I had half the amount sat up and it took about 45 minutes.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks for the information Pumpgunner. Texas rigging sure makes clean up easy. The only thing I don't like about it is that it beats the shi+ out of your decoys paint. I still prefer to use the J weights, rubber bungees and decoy slot bags or regular decoy bags. If you have decoys you want to keep looking good then the Texas rigging probably isn't the best option. If you have decoys you don't care what they look like, then it is a fast way to throw out and clean up a spread.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I can pick up and bag 3 dozen by myself in 10 minutes, totally worth it to switch to the texas rig.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> Thanks for the information Pumpgunner. Texas rigging sure makes clean up easy. The only thing I don't like about it is that it beats the shi+ out of your decoys paint. I still prefer to use the J weights, rubber bungees and decoy slot bags or regular decoy bags. If you have decoys you want to keep looking good then the Texas rigging probably isn't the best option. If you have decoys you don't care what they look like, then it is a fast way to throw out and clean up a spread.


If you use G&H's and Big Foots this isn't a problem. :mrgreen:
Actually I have a mix of decoys from lots of companies, including about 3 dozen divers that are all repaints of crappy old Flambeau mallard decoys, and I haven't had many issues with the paint getting scuffed up. I rig mine so that the decoy slides down the line against the weight so that the weight isn't flopping around. I was also thinking about dipping my nut weights in the plasti-dip stuff that you can get for tool handles, that should keep them from doing any damage. You read that right: I'm planning to dip my nuts in Plasti-dip.

Those slot bags sure are nice though, when I get done with my rig of carved cedar decoys that I'm working on that's what they are going to live in.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Pumpgunner said:


> I use 1 1/4" nuts that you can buy from Cal Ranch as my weights, you can get a dozen for 3 or 4 bucks and they work great.


How heavy do you think the nuts are???? 4oz?? or more?

Done the same thing a few years ago.. sln corp is the place to get it all..


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Pumpgunner said:


> If you use G&H's and Big Foots this isn't a problem. :mrgreen:
> Actually I have a mix of decoys from lots of companies, including about 3 dozen divers that are all repaints of crappy old Flambeau mallard decoys, and I haven't had many issues with the paint getting scuffed up. I rig mine so that the decoy slides down the line against the weight so that the weight isn't flopping around. I was also thinking about dipping my nut weights in the plasti-dip stuff that you can get for tool handles, that should keep them from doing any damage. You read that right: I'm planning to dip my nuts in Plasti-dip.
> 
> Those slot bags sure are nice though, when I get done with my rig of carved cedar decoys that I'm working on that's what they are going to live in.


There is nothing like hunting over wooden carved decoys. My grandpa had two he passed down to me and my brother and we still cherish them. Just something about them reminds you of bygone era where there was nothing fancy or expensive about duck hunting, unlike today where everyone goes out and buys the newest, latest, biggest, costliest whatever they can and it still doesn't make one iota of difference in their hunt except for stroking their ego.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I just re-did all my lines over the last few weeks. I kept the 4oz mushroom weights, but removed all the tanglefree line. I replaced the 4-6 foot lines (that got tangled as a mofo) with string trimmer line, about 24 inches long. It's stiffer, and since it's shorter, they don't get tangled at all. Worked pretty well last weekend up at PSG. Easy set up, easy clean-up. The only concern I have is if the lines will rot and fall apart more quickly than tanglefree does.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I would think that string trimmer line would last forever since it's basically plastic. That's a great idea for keeping the cost down!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> i have switched mine over to reg em right and im so happy I did do that.. it so much easier picking up and setting up.


Me too. Changed all my Texas rigs to rig-em-rights. Easier to throw and pick up.

.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a TON of the line all in a big spool so it can be cut to any length. If anybody needs any line, let me know and Im sure we can work out some sort of deal. 

The Gee


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey Gee, just wanted to let yo know that I haven't forgotten about that flocking, just haven't been down your way in months. How are your decoys coming along?


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

stuckduck said:


> How heavy do you think the nuts are???? 4oz?? or more?


1-1/4" Standard Nuts are ~8oz. 1" standard nuts are ~4oz.

And just a heads up Pumpgunner IPACO sells nuts and bolts in bulk $2.75lb. if you buy a lb. or more That's about 1/2 as much as Cal Ranch. Plus the selection is better, if you wanted to spend a little more they have the same stuff in stainless, plus they have the line crimps and everything right there in the same place.

Later,
Kev


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for the advice Kev, I hadn't thought of Ipaco even though I'm in there all the time for work. I'll check them out next time I'm in there.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

No worries. I have been busy myself. I haven't had much time to play with decoys lately. I bought one of those mushroom weight molds and I have been meaning to melt down and make a bunch of new weights but I just haven't gotten around to it. This cold weather makes it hard to find the motivation to go outside and sit around for a few hours. lol


----------

